# Update On Service Issues..



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So I finally got a call back today, not even from the dealership mind you, in regards to my service appointment for the 2012 Cruze ECO 6MT. So far, they have agreed to pay for my rental for the time it has taken them, as I will not have the car back until tomorrow or even later. Here is their findings so far.

*Squeeky Chair / Doesn't Lift* - *Problem Found!* - They fixed this.
*Engine Hesitiation* - Problem Unfound - However, they are reflashing the ECU to the new software to repair this (They said all vehicles should have this done, its a TSB)
*Trunk Opening Issue* - Problem Unfound - They have no problems opening it and it hasn't randomly popped open.

Still waiting to hear on...

*Gas Tank Not Reading Full *- They won't look into this unless my tank is full... I think they should fill it as a courtesy.
*1st-2nd Shift Grind* - She didn't mention anything on this, I will follow up today if I go down there
*Strange Buzzing From Turbo Area* - Once again, nothing mentioned. I plan to show them the video so we can finally find out what it is.


I dropped my car off at 4PM on Tuesday. The dealership has yet to even call me. The person who has reached out to me is the "District GM Agent". She claims they will call me today, but we will see. I still want some of these issues addressed before I pick the car up. Long as they are paying for the rental, I don't care how long it takes. 2 of my biggest concerns aren't even addressed yet!

I also need to confirm what the manufacture date is of the clutch. I am hoping I can get down there before they close up shop for the day.



EDIT - I probably should've put this on the Service Issues sub-forum. Good job me for trying to quick post while working.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I get HORRIBLE hesistation, but the tune will take it away.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please be sure to get the specific TSB numbers and a printout of their description before picking up the car. That will be very valuable to have. 



iKermit said:


> I get HORRIBLE hesistation, but the tune will take it away.


Gap your plugs!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Please be sure to get the specific TSB numbers and a printout of their description before picking up the car. That will be very valuable to have.


I plan to get a full report and show it when I get it.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

*"This is not a race car"* is what I was told in regards to the 1st-2nd grinding problem.

Apparently according to the tech, these cars are not designed to shift over 2500RPMs and the only ones that offer this are the Camaro/Corvette.

Are you kidding me... This makes no sense to me. There was apparently a TSB just put out about this and its due to "Driver". I will get the paperwork on it tomorrow.

*In regards to the ECU* - I am up to full date apparently.

*For the Buzzing sound *- I was told, well if I don't hear it then its not an issue.


I filled it up with gas. Yet again, it did not go to full and they told me they will "Look into it and they need a part they don't have".

.....Yeh.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh.. And I did find out the car is made 12/4/2011. So shouldn't be part of the clutch mess.


Very distraught right now with My Dealer**

There


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not with Chevy, with the dealer. Respectfully, please note the difference, lol. Dealers are occasionally very incompetent. Chevy seems to be taking care of their customers very well. 

Call up Chevy customer support and file a case with all of these issues if you haven't already. If you have, contact them again and tell them this dealer is screwing you.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not with Chevy, with the dealer. Respectfully, please note the difference, lol. Dealers are occasionally very incompetent. Chevy seems to be taking care of their customers very well.
> 
> Call up Chevy customer support and file a case with all of these issues if you haven't already. If you have, contact them again and tell them this dealer is screwing you.


I noted Stacy already and the District Rep will be calling me in the AM.

Whats your thoughts on the shifting?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only time I get the 1-2 grind anymore is when I quick shift 1-2 above 4000 RPM. Normal to slow shifts work properly at any RPM. 2012 ECO MT assembled Oct 2011.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's not meant to go over 2500 in 1st and 2nd then the ECU would have a rev limiter. The tech is snowing you.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I made it clear yesterday that their answer was BS. We will see today...

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> *"This is not a race car"* is what I was told in regards to the 1st-2nd grinding problem.
> 
> Apparently according to the tech, these cars are not designed to shift over 2500RPMs and the only ones that offer this are the Camaro/Corvette.
> 
> ...


That's total bullshit, if the engine revs 6100rpm in first gear you should be able to shift there. I am so fed up with this problem I am considering getting rid of my Cruze, and I will never buy a GM product again.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd also like to add, I submitted all my info about this issue to Stacey from GM customer service 8 days ago and I haven't heard back from her yet...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Selling my cruze cause I don't see the longevity in this product.. Too many errors in 2011


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

limited360 said:


> Selling my cruze cause I don't see the longevity in this product.. Too many errors in 2011



There is this BEAUTIFUL BMW for sale that i keep driving by... (sigh) simple eye simple eye...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

No BMW's in my future....


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Dealer still never called me.. Gm Rep did and they are working on fixing the fuel tank and I expressed that I do not accept the comment of "the car is not meant to shift over 2500rpms". They are lookin into it.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'd also like to add, I submitted all my info about this issue to Stacey from GM customer service 8 days ago and I haven't heard back from her yet...



Skilz10179,
I would like to apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I have sent you a PM. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

*Disgusted.
*
That is how I feel right now. I finally took my vehicle back from my dealer (Rosner Chevrolet in Melbourne, FL **DO NOT GO HERE**). 


I was called this afternoon and told to come pick up my car. Keep in mind, the dealership has never called me since I dropped the car off on Tuesday. The district rep has been the one calling me and checking up on issues. I was also told by the Service Manager when he called; that we would "Sit down with the tech and go over the issues", which when I walked in I was ignored by the service manager and told to go the cashier to pick up my paperwork. When asked for copies of the TSBs, the cashier told me they were "for GM eyes only and confidential information", even though I was promised this info from the Service Manager. So once I picked up my stuff and went back to the Service Manager, he really didn't care to even speak to me and just ignored anything I had to say. So much for "Sitting down with the tech and going over issues". I was never even relayed anything from the dealer or asked to have the tech ride with me to experience any of my issues.


Here are their final finds:


*Fuel Gauge Issue:*

They made me go down last night, pick up the vehicle and fill it with gas so they could check the gas tank issue. When they looked at it today, they verified it was reading 87% full. They drained the tank and checked the OHMS and confirmed they were at 250 which is spec. They then refilled the tank, they were able to add additional 3 gallons and reported that the only way to add additional fuel is to "add it slowly". That's funny, every time I try and add fuel "slowly" after it clicks off once, it spits it back out all over the side of the car. I have tried doing it several different ways. Removing the nozzle, placing it back in. Slowly putting it in part way. Everything. Never has read full and always spit out. Today, for the first time it has read FULL in the car. I know I am competent enough on how to fill a dang fuel tank. This is a ridiculous statement. *ON TOP OF THAT - *I advised I only use Premium fuel in the car to my "District Rep" and that is what I wanted to be put back in the tank when they drained it and she said she would make a note of it (as she advised me they would be draining it). When I asked what fuel they put in it for the 3 gallons he said "Honestly could not tell you". So on top of everything, when I filled my car up before the testing and went to the closest gas station, I paid $0.20 more a gallon for premium then I normally do from my regular gas station and I don't even know whats left in the tank after they did their "test". If they reused the gas (which who knows wth they drained it into and whether it was clean) or if they filled it up with their cheap regular fuel.


*Grinding 1st-2nd Shift Issue:
*
Wow.. Is all I can say on this. They are persistent on the "TSB" that claims this vehicle is only meant to shift at 2500 RPMS. Attached is a copy of the TSB which I managed to obtain. You can read it yourself and see where it says that to test it, try shifting at 2500RPMS and does not say anything about this being the max you can shift it at. *ON TOP OF THIS:* They also advised to drive with the owner of the vehicle, in which that never happened and was not even offered. So much for following your own service bulletins!




So all in all.. All of my issues were pretty much shrugged off. They don't seem to care about any of the issues. Even when I brought up the buzz, it was shrugged off again. You would think they would want to at least listen to it and just note what it sounds like, they didn't even wanna do that. The tech had a nasty attitude and I was told by the manager he was "In a bad mood". Well guess what, its not my problem hes having a crap day. Grow a pair and get over it.

They claimed to have "washed my car", which it looks 10x worse then when I brought it to them. It looks like someone took a wet dirty wag and wiped it all over the car and let it dry like that. There was still bugs on the front end and spatter marks on the windshield. I washed the car 5 days prior to bringing it to the dealer, there were a few bug spots, but the rest of the car was shiny as ever. Not anymore.

I can understand some issues they can not duplicate, that is fine. My trunk issue seems to have subsided. He looked at the wiring said it was fine. I'll accept this answer. I got the squeak fixed in my chair and the power controls work again. The ECU was checked, its up to date. But in regards to my 3 major concerns, (Shifting, Gas Gauge, Buzzing Sound) nothing was really done.


I called Customer Service, I was advised there is nothing they can do for me and I will have to work through the District Rep handling my issue. I called the 1-800-222-1020 number and that is what was relayed to me. Even after I expressed my concerns with the CS rep, that was her answer. So if someone has a better phone # or another option, please let me



*FOR ALL THOSE WITH GRINDING GEARS FROM 1st TO 2nd - I present to you the "Answer" that was given to me:
(They are referring to the bottom where it says "Shift at 2500RPMS")
*


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> That's total bullshit, if the engine revs 6100rpm in first gear you should be able to shift there. I am so fed up with this problem I am considering getting rid of my Cruze, and I will never buy a GM product again.


I told myself I would never buy a GM Product again and I really ended up liking the Cruze. I feel like I should have stuck with my original statement and just bought a Nissan Frontier or something else.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy crap, man, your dealership is beyond useless. Stacy, does GM have any kind of sanctions against worthless dillholes like the ones Akota has been working with?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GM has went out of their way to show me that they don't care about their customers once they've already bought the car...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just read the TSB you posted. It includes Corvettes and Camaros, which means your dealership isn't just incompetent, but dishonest. The 2500 RPM shift point is simply being used as a test point as this is where most people shift most of the time. There are times when shifting in at higher RPMs is required, and page 2 of this TSB addresses those by shifting in the upper 1/3 of the RPM range. On the Cruze's 1.4T engine this is above 4000 RPM. The TSB also implies that quick shifts in a warm engine should be doable at any RPM.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Rosner Chevrolet in Melbourne, FL is the kind of service department that is keeping me from pulling the trigger on a Cruze. If there was a way to tell the Rosners from the good ones, the customers would be a lot better off, and so would Chevy. From what I've been able to determine, there is no rating system for GM service departments, at least outside the company. By the way there is an independent one on the internet called DealerRater - Car Dealer Reviews, Car Dealer Directory, Vehicles For Sale, Vehicle Recalls. It may help folks, but it is very limited on dealerships. However, you can write a review. Oddly enough, Rosner has a great rating on this site, but almost all of them are about sales. No stories about service.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> From what I've been able to determine, there is no rating system for GM service departments, at least outside the company.


Sure there is.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I messed that post up, I meant to say inside GM, not outside GM. There may be one inside GM, but we can't see it outside GM. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

obermd said:


> I just read the TSB you posted. It includes Corvettes and Camaros, which means your dealership isn't just incompetent, but dishonest. The 2500 RPM shift point is simply being used as a test point as this is where most people shift most of the time. There are times when shifting in at higher RPMs is required, and page 2 of this TSB addresses those by shifting in the upper 1/3 of the RPM range. On the Cruze's 1.4T engine this is above 4000 RPM. The TSB also implies that quick shifts in a warm engine should be doable at any RPM.


My point exactly. We will see what happens monday.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So they supposedbly added an additional 3 gallons of fuel to my tank to make it full. Thats funny, Im down 2 gallons of fuel and its at the 2nd tick below full. So impossible they added that extra fuel. This keeps getting better and better.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Skilz10179,
> I would like to apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I have sent you a PM. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Sounds like with all these issues with the incompetent dealers, that Stacey could use some assistance! Are you listening GM- IF you are REALLY interested in your customers!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With most of the 20's and 30's vehicles, had to double clutch to shift without grinding gears, the days before synchromesh. Started adding that in the 40's, but not in first gear, had to be at a dead stop before shifting into that gear.

One thing I have really noticed how the MT in my 2012 2LT is different than any other MT I have driven, is the clutch pedal is somehow linked to the shift linkage. Shifting resistance greatly increases unless the clutch pedal is fully depressed.

If say, driving in 3rd gear and synchronizing the gas pedal for practically zero load on the gears, can't shift into neutral, until the clutch pedal is fully engaged. Well you can, but really have to force it. If you are a skilled driver, could actually shift gears without grinding gears without even stepping on the clutch. But not so with the Cruze due to that interlock.

Haven't looked into this, could be some kind of an adjustment as to why your are grinding gears even with the clutch pedal fully depressed.

I have yet to exceed 3,300 rpm on my Cruze, want it to last, least until my GM card builds up again.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Sounds like with all these issues with the incompetent dealers, that Stacey could use some assistance! Are you listening GM- IF you are REALLY interested in your customers!


Its not just the dealers, its the higher ups at GM too. There is a design flaw in the transmission that they aren't willing to fix, there is nothing a dealer can do without someone higher up the ladder coming up with a solution or redesigned parts to actually fix the problem.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

NickD said:


> With most of the 20's and 30's vehicles, had to double clutch to shift without grinding gears, the days before synchromesh. Started adding that in the 40's, but not in first gear, had to be at a dead stop before shifting into that gear.
> 
> One thing I have really noticed how the MT in my 2012 2LT is different than any other MT I have driven, is the clutch pedal is somehow linked to the shift linkage. Shifting resistance greatly increases unless the clutch pedal is fully depressed.
> 
> ...


I believe this grinding problem is unique to the Eco manual trans due to it having different gearing than the other MT's. There is such a drastic change in gear ratios between 1st gear and 2nd gear that the synchronizers simply cannot do their job at engine speeds over 5000rpm during a fast shift.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Its not just the dealers, its the higher ups at GM too. There is a design flaw in the transmission that they aren't willing to fix, there is nothing a dealer can do without someone higher up the ladder coming up with a solution or redesigned parts to actually fix the problem.



:iagree: 100% Mine still shifts like crap with 8,200 miles in 15 months. It's never really smooth. Jerky at times and occassionally banging into gear. Since that is intermittent, they'll never duplicate it, so why get aggravated? When and if it fails completely, then I'll deal with it.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Og


fastdriver said:


> :iagree: 100% Mine still shifts like crap with 8,200 miles in 15 months. It's never really smooth. Jerky at times and occassionally banging into gear. Since that is intermittent, they'll never duplicate it, so why get aggravated? When and if it fails completely, then I'll deal with it.


The service manager at my dealership can duplicate the grind shifting from 1st to 2nd every time but says there is nothing they can do about it... There is nothing intermittent about how the Eco trans grinds into 2nd gear.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Og
> 
> The service manager at my dealership can duplicate the grind shifting from 1st to 2nd every time but says there is nothing they can do about it... There is nothing intermittent about how the Eco trans grinds into 2nd gear.



So if your dealer found it and everything and nothing to do, then what do we do?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Messed up synchronizers is a tough one. If they were bad from day one, it's likely poor parts that went into the trans. in the first place. They were either machined wrong, or they were not the proper metalurgy. Use is another issue altogether. I spent several years working for a company that made transmissions and we spent considerable time with synchros. When I got my first manual transmission car (the one in my avatar), I ruined the synchros. because I abused them (badly). I learned (after rebuilding the thing) how to shift properly, even when being aggressive and had no problems afterwards. The things I learned building, testing, and analyzing transmissions, echoed that. To say it can't be fixed is just nonsense. And to say that that is the way it should be is also. 

On a side question, does anyone know what lubricant is in the manual transaxles in the Cruze? I had an old Civic that did not shift well and I replaced the lube (30W oil) with full synthetic oil and the shifting was transformed. The notchy shifting disappeared almost instantly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Cavalier has a Getrag manual transmission that uses Dexron III AT fluid, a very low viscosity fluid. 2012 Cruze owners manuals states to use only GM Part No. 19259104, in Canada 19259105 fluid. Whatever that is.

My understanding is that GM has a TSB regarding the 2011 manual transmissions that used a different part number. Although I have not been able to locate it. Ironically, the 2012 owners manual does not specify the capacity. Some feel the 19259104 is a lower viscosity fluid than what was used in the 2011 models.

Transaxles are unusual in the respect the same fluid is used for the differential and the transmission, the former requiring a much higher viscosity, the latter a much lower one. Maybe GM can't make up their mind on what kind of fluid to use.

Realize this post has more questions than answers, not feeling well now, maybe someone else can find some useful answers. Nothing serious with me, just another one of those imported Chinese viruses.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Waiting for the Rep to call me today to find out whats going on.

I think I'm more angry at the fact my car was clean when I brought it there, and now it looks like ass cause they "washed it".


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I never let them clean my car, they can give a ****. Its some kid getting 8.50 an hour, with a dirty rag and wanting to rush so he can go back to texting his girlfriend.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

NickD said:


> ...Transaxles are unusual in the respect the *same fluid is used for the differential and the transmission*, the former requiring a much higher viscosity, the latter a much lower one. Maybe GM can't make up their mind on what kind of fluid to use.


...actually, you bring up an excellent point: transmission '*gear*' lubricant loading is_ less severe _than differential '*axle*' lubricant loading so their "needs" are different when looking at *warranty* longivity. GM needs to "define" their lubricant product(s) and then let the owners know _specifically_ what lubricant(s) they (GM) specify.

...Stacy & GM are you listening?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I never let them clean my car, they can give a ****. Its some kid getting 8.50 an hour, with a dirty rag and wanting to rush so he can go back to texting his girlfriend.


No kidding. I dropped my car off at the dealer this morning for some A/C work. They offered to wash it for me. "NO! Please, no!"


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I never let them clean my car, they can give a ****. Its some kid getting 8.50 an hour, with a dirty rag and wanting to rush so he can go back to texting his girlfriend.


I didnt have a choice. They just did it. If they told me beforehand or asked, I woulda said no

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Got a call from the actual General Service Manager.. He apologized for the issues and is willing to help me personally look into the issues... Still dunno how I feel.. He also advised that the Transmission just might be at its max potential and that's why its grinding at a high RPM. He said they have the same issues on some Camaro SS


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Max potential? Its due to the drastic difference in gear ratios between 1st gear and 2nd gear, that's why the only time it grinds in on the 1-2 shift. Tell him its an engineering / design flaw and its absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

and you guys still beg Stacey to help... have any of you noticed that the response is always the same from her, give me your vin and personal info, take your car to the stealer.. i mean dealer. i will make an appointment. my 1ltRS does grind under heavy exceleration between 1 and 2 so it cant be only the ECO model altough mine is not doing it everytime. i still think the issue is more with the clutch and master cylinder. i want to know if the trans from the M/T buick GS would work in our cruzes. no matter they will still sell a million cruzes without issue and we are stuck with unresolved issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree Stacey's responses seem to be canned, but for privacy/security reasons she really can't publicly provide more information. She does respond to PMs. Also, she is bound by GM corporate policy (and possibly legal issues) and can't send you to non-GM service.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Max potential? Its due to the drastic difference in gear ratios between 1st gear and 2nd gear, that's why the only time it grinds in on the 1-2 shift. Tell him its an engineering / design flaw and its absolutely unacceptable.


Skilz -

We both have these issues and approaches our dealers seperately and gotten nowhere. What should we do with it?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Stacy is a representitive to record complaints and issues. She will contact a dealer to setup appointments and also got me a GM case # and set me up with the district rep to further escalate things. Thats what she is here for. I have all my info logged and dealin with GM direct now and she is gonna find me a seperate GM repair center. When I called ChevybCS direct, they couldnt help me as they saw my case is already being handled by a higher authority. 

I spoke to GM District Rep today and she pretty much is just tryin to help me get the issues resolved. 

Dont know what else to do from here, Ive complained and stated my dissatisfaction and my horrid dealer experience and its just a "Im sorry". Even the Service Manager said the tech I dealt with is not suppose to deal with customers for a reason. Probably had many complaints before.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Even the Service Manager said the tech I dealt with is not suppose to deal with customers for a reason. Probably had many complaints before.


There are some people who are really able to work with technology and machines, but should never be allowed to interact with customers. Sounds like the tech in your case falls into that category.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Stacy is a representitive to record complaints and issues. She will contact a dealer to setup appointments and also got me a GM case # and set me up with the district rep to further escalate things. Thats what she is here for. I have all my info logged and dealin with GM direct now and she is gonna find me a seperate GM repair center. When I called ChevybCS direct, they couldnt help me as they saw my case is already being handled by a higher authority.
> 
> I spoke to GM District Rep today and she pretty much is just tryin to help me get the issues resolved.
> 
> ...



What gets me about GM is that they can TELL their dealers that they HAVE to remodel their exterior buildings to GM's specs AND the INSIDE showroom also, but they CAN'T tell them to get their service departments up to par and STOP the LIP sefvice and do what they can to help the customer who just spent thousands of dollars of hard earned money to buy their product? That really burns my ***!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I never let them clean my car, they can give a ****. Its some kid getting 8.50 an hour, with a dirty rag and wanting to rush so he can go back to texting his girlfriend.


Not necessarily. But washing the car is an added bonus to the service that most people appreciate. For you, it'll be something for you to remember to request that they don't do.

I just got back from getting a free car wash at my dealership. (added value for buying from him) He has a drive through brush type wash that does a really good job. No "kid with a dirty rag" there.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> and you guys still beg Stacey to help... have any of you noticed that the response is always the same from her, give me your vin and personal info, take your car to the stealer.. i mean dealer. i will make an appointment. my 1ltRS does grind under heavy exceleration between 1 and 2 so it cant be only the ECO model altough mine is not doing it everytime. i still think the issue is more with the clutch and master cylinder. i want to know if the trans from the M/T buick GS would work in our cruzes. no matter they will still sell a million cruzes without issue and we are stuck with unresolved issues.


Good info, it had seemed that all of the people with this grind were Eco's but then again Eco's were the only model you could even get a manual trans in with the 1.4T in 2011.



AkotaHsky said:


> Skilz -
> 
> We both have these issues and approaches our dealers seperately and gotten nowhere. What should we do with it?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The only thing we can do is keep on reporting the problem or sell our cars...

I just got a call from GM Customer Service, they just wanted me to again explain the grinding problem on the 1-2 shift. They are going to look into the issue and call be back again Thursday to let me know if they have determined anything. 
*
If you are having this grinding issue, YOU NEED TO REPORT IT!!!
*The more reports of this grinding issue they receive the more likely they are to actually do something about it. The number i got a call from is 866-790-5600, call them and complain about the problems with your car.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Good info, it had seemed that all of the people with this grind were Eco's but then again Eco's were the only model you could even get a manual trans in with the 1.4T in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want my service request # to add to yours?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Max potential? Its due to the drastic difference in gear ratios between 1st gear and 2nd gear, that's why the only time it grinds in on the 1-2 shift. Tell him its an engineering / design flaw and its absolutely unacceptable.


Given that, what can you expect a service manager to do about it unless they have a fix from GM?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> You want my service request # to add to yours?


I actually asked if they wanted me to get other people info who are having this problem and they said no... but i still insist everyone needs to report their own problems.



GoldenCruze said:


> Given that, what can you expect a service manager to do about it unless they have a fix from GM?


To keep documenting the problems until they have enough to warrant some sort of action from GM, this is why every single person having this problem needs to report it themselves.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

*1st-2nd Shift Grind - She didn't mention anything on this, I will follow up today if I go down there

*
Sorry I'm at work and haven't read all of the replies but, is this something that only happens when shifting into second or clutching and releasing back into 1st when leaving your parking spot?

I think this morning when I heard this, that it's actually the pedal itself making the sound. Like the plunger it presses in squishing back up after being in the same spot for a long time.

I'm pretty sure I've heard it while clutched though. It sounds like my front bumper skirt scrapping concrete for a quick second. But it doesn't.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I noticed this morning that I heard the scraping sound. I paid attention from the get-go to know the sequence of events to get it.

Note, this only happens on a cold start usually in the morning.

-Started car
-Clutch release-1st gear
-Pulled out of spot
-Pushed clutch in because i had to stop soon and was going to coast
-Almost as soon as I clutched and held it down, I heard the scraping noise.
-Finally released into second gear as I pulled out of parking lot and didnt hear it anymore (which is consistent-it only happens once per commute).

So, I wasn't even taking the shifter out of first at that point, and it made the sound _while_​ clutched. WTF?

ALSO! I never went over 2,000 RPM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JayZee said:


> I noticed this morning that I heard the scraping sound. I paid attention from the get-go to know the sequence of events to get it.
> 
> Note, this only happens on a cold start usually in the morning.
> 
> ...


This is the ABS self check. It happens at 20 KPH (12.4 MPH) only the first time after starting the car after at least a 10 minute engine off period. Completely normal and nothing to worry about. It doesn't depend on the gear, but 12 MPH is right about where most people shift from 1st to 2nd.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

obermd said:


> This is the ABS self check. It happens at 20 KPH (12.4 MPH) only the first time after starting the car after at least a 10 minute engine off period. Completely normal and nothing to worry about. It doesn't depend on the gear, but 12 MPH is right about where most people shift from 1st to 2nd.


Oh! I've heard others mention the ABS Self Check. Didn't know this is what that was. Good to know.

OberMD to the rescue yet again!


----------

